

Brendan Eich's JSConf Talk / Participate in the Future of JavaScript - jashkenas
http://brendaneich.com/2011/05/my-jsconf-us-presentation/?

======
faceplant
People who are interested in the future of JavaScript ought to check these
out:

<http://groups.google.com/group/altjs>

irc://irc.freenode.net/altjs

<http://altjs.org/> (credit given)

It's only new, but it's an attempt to draw a circle around the movement
without being biased towards promoting any one brand or language.

